# my cellphone software in my stolen laptop is using my address book maliciously



## worriedvictim (Jul 18, 2012)

my stolen laptop is using my cellphone software to maliciously attack me through my address book. is there a way to disable this software or remove it from system?
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2220 @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4095 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce G100, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 155243 MB, Free - 126243 MB; D: Total - 296530 MB, Free - 172037 MB; E: Total - 143341 MB, Free - 97070 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, Aspire X1700
Antivirus: None


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What's the question?


----------



## worriedvictim (Jul 18, 2012)

can i remove or disable the cellphone software on laptop to keep contacts secure? to avoidn any further malicious attacks from thief


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Have you looked in add / remove programmes? You might be able to do it from there. It might be a good time to change your passwords on your laptop, and banking websites etc in case any are also on your phone?


----------



## worriedvictim (Jul 18, 2012)

he has the laptop containing the software im trying to protect. is there a way to disable or remove access to the information inside the program?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry I mis-read I thought the phone had been stolen whereas it's the laptop.


----------



## worriedvictim (Jul 18, 2012)

anything i can do to remove information from or disable the software?


----------



## worriedvictim (Jul 18, 2012)

please he has contacted my kids with malicious lies i need to stop this now from other contacts also listed in address book


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No, there's nothing you can do. Even if you could somehow remotely connect to your stolen laptop, the thief has already seen and used the information. You can't erase his memory or burn every piece of paper in his house. He can call whoever he wants. However, harassment is a crime. If he's called your children, that means your phone company or wireless provider has a record of his phone number. File a police report.


----------

